# I'm in China. Lol.



## Stig (Jul 6, 2012)

It's a bit awkward, really. 

I'm sort of on holiday by accident, as rich! Had to go there for work, and well, what would you do in my position?

So I'm sitting in a punk bar just off the forbidden city in Beijing, on my tod, with not a word of chinese and everyone looking at me funny and quite often laughing, which is fine for a bit and then the novelty sort of wears off, tbh. 
Still, nice parks, made friends with a bar owner by fixing his chair with a hammer, and eaten some great random scran. 

I have a question:

 I have roaming turned off on t'phone, obv. And 'connect to internet' turned off too. I also have a nice text from T-mobile saying I DON'T have to turn of roaming when abroad, as when landing in foreign shores they will send me to a data plan webpage where I can pay for some international mb, and they'll never charge me a penny otherwise. 

I haven't done this. Don't need to, it's expensive & there's wifi in every bar. But while out and about, google maps still works fine! It's the only thing that does. Should I use it? I know that positioning gps is free but the actual map is data download, yes?

*cracks another beer in anticipation*


----------



## Fingers (Jul 6, 2012)

Well done ending up in China.  I would buy some mb if i were you (for Google maps)


----------



## Stig (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's the text from an email I had from T-mobile:



> How it works
> 
> Before you take your flight, don't worry about turning your data roaming off. As soon as you step off the plane and try to get online, you'll be directed to our site where you will be able to pick an internet booster that best suits you. You won't be able to get online without buying a booster, so you'll always be in control of what you're spending.
> 
> ...



So I'm thinking, should I still use  googlemaps?


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2012)

Top thread title, btw.


----------



## Voley (Jul 6, 2012)

It can be a bit awkward, I agree. This was Tibet but same principles apply. A man came up to me in the Barkhor in Lhasa and stroked my beard for really a lot longer than is socially acceptable between strangers in England. I can imagine your hair causing similar merriment.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jul 6, 2012)

China rocks. Enjoy! *jealous*


----------



## Stig (Jul 7, 2012)

NVP said:


> It can be a bit awkward, I agree. This was Tibet but same principles apply. A man came up to me in the Barkhor in Lhasa and stroked my beard for really a lot longer than is socially acceptable between strangers in England. I can imagine your hair causing similar merriment.



You should see the looks rich! Gets, with his dreads down to his arse, and his long pointy wizard beard. No-one has been brave enough to stroke it yet...




temper_tantrum said:


> China rocks. Enjoy! *jealous*



I'm finding it a bit hot, polluted and difficult, tbh. And everywhere smells of wee. I can't really think straight, my head feels like it's full of sand. I'm already looking forward to getting back to the middle of London and taking a deep breath of lovely fresh air. 

So, chaps. SHALL I USE THE GOOGLEMAPS?


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 7, 2012)

Use a paper map instead.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jul 7, 2012)

That'll be the jetlag. And the pollution. Are you leaving Beijing at all? I had flu-ish symptoms which I initially blamed on jetlag  but they persisted; my head cleared within 24 hrs of getting out of the city.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm intrigued as to how you are accidentally in China?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm intrigued as to how you are accidentally in China?





Stig said:


> I'm sort of on holiday by accident, as rich! Had to go there for work, and well, what would you do in my position?


There you go.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> There you go.


 
Yes, I saw that, but don't understand it.

She had to go as rich?  She went instead of him?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 7, 2012)

I think the confusion comes because rich! has a name with an exclamation mark in it and Stig put an unnecessary capital letter in.
Try this 
_on holiday by accident, as my partner had to go there for work_


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think the confusion comes because rich! has a name with an exclamation mark in it and Stig put an unnecessary capital letter in.
> Try this
> _on holiday by accident, as my partner had to go there for work_


 
Ah, i know who rich! is.  I thought she went there instead of rich!, well not instead of, because obviously he's getting looks, but maybe she was taking over from...

oh, doesn't matter


----------



## Voley (Jul 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah, i know who rich! is. I thought she went there instead of rich!, well not instead of, because obviously he's getting looks, but maybe she was taking over from...
> 
> oh, doesn't matter


----------



## Stig (Jul 7, 2012)

temper_tantrum said:


> That'll be the jetlag. And the pollution. Are you leaving Beijing at all? I had flu-ish symptoms which I initially blamed on jetlag  but they persisted; my head cleared within 24 hrs of getting out of the city.



Yup, we're off to Tianjin tomorrow for 3 days for rich's next conferency stuff. Only half hour on the train but should make a big difference to the air. It's alarming, not being able to see things that are really nearby, then realising why!

Then we're 'nipping over' to Tokyo for three days  *battens down hatches on bank account* then back to Beijing before home.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 7, 2012)

you can make googlemaps cache an area of map (when on wifi) sp you have it when wandering about


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah, i know who rich! is. I thought she went there instead of rich!, well not instead of, because obviously he's getting looks, but maybe she was taking over from...
> 
> oh, doesn't matter


 
Confuddled again, Minnie?


----------



## madamv (Jul 7, 2012)

Nothing useful to add, except to tell you I am very jealous.  Have a lovely time


----------



## Stig (Jul 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah, i know who rich! is.  I thought she went there instead of rich!, well not instead of, because obviously he's getting looks, but maybe she was taking over from...
> 
> oh, doesn't matter



My fault. Confusion partly through hasty posts on a phone which could have been better worded, and partly that the boards automatically inserted a capitalisation after an exclamation mark without me noticing, soz!


In other news, I just ate some ducks' heads. Not quite what I was expecting, but there you go. Mmmm branes...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2012)

Do you get them with the beak on? 

Yu_Gi_Oh has been in China for years and still moans about the humidity. Even a humid day here turns me into a panting, discombobulated mammal so it must be nutty there!

Bought anything mad yet?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2012)

Stig said:


> Then we're 'nipping over' to Tokyo for three days  *battens down hatches on bank account* then back to Beijing before home.


 


I'm so jealous


----------



## Stig (Jul 7, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you get them with the beak on?
> 
> Yu_Gi_Oh has been in China for years and still moans about the humidity. Even a humid day here turns me into a panting, discombobulated mammal so it must be nutty there!
> 
> Bought anything mad yet?



Humid. Yup. Our hostel is called Stinky Damphole, and the aircon does 3 litres per night easy, phew. Tiny room too. 

Haven't bought anything too mad yet as I don't want to have to cart it about. I have a few things earmarked though for sure.  :wtf:

Oh and, no beaks! That's why it took a mo to work out what they were. It was like my brain suddenly focussed in on eye holes, then head shape, then aha! ...Oh.  ...Ah well. *nom*


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jul 7, 2012)

Stig said:


> Yup, we're off to Tianjin tomorrow for 3 days for rich's next conferency stuff. Only half hour on the train but should make a big difference to the air. It's alarming, not being able to see things that are really nearby, then realising why!
> 
> Then we're 'nipping over' to Tokyo for three days  *battens down hatches on bank account* then back to Beijing before home.


 
Sounds great! I'm jealous. Have a fantastic time. (The smog really is something else, isn't it!)


----------



## Stig (Jul 7, 2012)

I've never been this far from home before.

I keep doing a double take; OMFG I'm in fucking China!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 7, 2012)

Stig said:


> Oh and, no beaks! That's why it took a mo to work out what they were. It was like my brain suddenly focussed in on eye holes, then head shape, then aha! ...Oh. ...Ah well. *nom*


 
You made me VERY PROUD there, Stig


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 7, 2012)

Stig said:


> My fault. Confusion partly through hasty posts on a phone which could have been better worded, and partly that the boards automatically inserted a capitalisation after an exclamation mark without me noticing, soz!
> 
> 
> In other news, I just ate some ducks' heads. Not quite what I was expecting, but there you go. Mmmm branes...


Can we have a picture diary of strange meals you have please?


----------



## Stig (Jul 8, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Can we have a picture diary of strange meals you have please?



Certainly.  It has only really been the duckheads so far, as rich wouldn't let me eat at the donkey restaurant (pffft- vegetarians, eh?) and "fruit from the line of descendants of your mother" turned out to be seaweed.  

Had lots of random meat on a stick by the side of the road, as it fulfils the meaty foods requirement without rich having to be involved, or even nearby.

We're eating mainly at places with pictures on menus, but this pointy ordering system isn't fail safe, paticularly for a wheat allergic veggie like Rich. Luckily I eat everything, so am Official Food Taster. And he has some Glutenase, AKA happy food pills, which seem to be working out ok.

I have photos, I'll try to post one, hold on.


----------



## Stig (Jul 8, 2012)

Edit. No, that didn't work...


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2012)

Stig said:


> Certainly.  It has only really been the duckheads so far, as rich wouldn't let me eat at the donkey restaurant (pffft- vegetarians, eh?) and "fruit from the line of descendants of your mother" turned out to be seaweed.
> 
> Had lots of random meat on a stick by the side of the road, as it fulfils the meaty foods requirement without rich having to be involved, or even nearby.
> 
> ...


 
Get yourself to the food street just off Wangfujing for some mad food (scorpions, seahorses etc).


----------



## Glitter (Jul 8, 2012)

I've not seen you on these boards before Stig. You have a lovely turn of phrase. More please.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 8, 2012)

Glitter said:


> I've not seen you on these boards before Stig. You have a lovely turn of phrase. More please.


Really!? 

(the not seeing Stig bit, not the turn of phrase obvs  )


----------



## Voley (Jul 8, 2012)

I went to a restaurant over there that had Sheeps Lungs on the menu.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 8, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Really!?
> 
> (the not seeing Stig bit, not the turn of phrase obvs  )


 
Yeah. That's likely to be me being a relative newbie or e-walking around with my eyes shut though.


----------



## Stig (Jul 8, 2012)

Stig said:


> Yup, we're off to Tianjin tomorrow for 3 days for rich's next conferency stuff. Only half hour on the train but should make a big difference to the air. It's alarming, not being able to see things that are really nearby, then realising why!


 
So here we are in Tianjin. I was right, that made a massive difference to the air quality. it's SO. MUCH. WORSE. I could taste it as soon as I got off the train. You can't actually see the building on the other side of the square you're standing in. 

Here's a funny thing. I laughed. It turned out while we were trying to check in to the hotel there was a mix-up, and the people who invited rich! to speak here have already booked him one and paid for it. Now we have two. The £15 per night premier-inn-alike that I booked, and the £270 a night suite on the 15th floor of the poshest hotel evah. mmmm, what to do? A conundrum, for sure.


----------



## Stig (Jul 8, 2012)

NVP said:


> I went to a restaurant over there that had Sheeps Lungs on the menu.


 
I sort of wish I'd taken photos of the menu in the place where I got the ducks heads. Absolutely chock full of poetic descriptions of various unheard of offal parts in engrish. Felt rude to though, as I'm well aware that in the present situaton it's *me* that can't speak the language and has foreign foodie ways.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 8, 2012)

Stig said:


> Humid. Yup. Our hostel is called Stinky Damphole, and the aircon does 3 litres per night easy, phew. Tiny room too.


 
Any photos?


----------



## Stig (Jul 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Any photos?


bloomin hundreds, but there are certain things I'm Not Allowed in these parts, and apart from twitter and facebook, one of them seems to be Picasa. I could try to load some up to some other online photo place now I have a laptop and lan in my shiny three room aircon palace. (it's not the same, really it's not.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 8, 2012)

Stig said:


> bloomin hundreds, but there are certain things I'm Not Allowed in these parts, and apart from twitter and facebook, one of them seems to be Picasa. I could try to load some up to some other online photo place now I have a laptop and lan in my shiny three room aircon palace. (it's not the same, really it's not.)


 
DivShare's easy to use.  Photobucket is as well but sometimes a bit slow.

Looking forward to them anyway


----------



## Stig (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's the view out of my window *cough*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/54753310@N00/7528323724/


----------



## Stig (Jul 8, 2012)

Aaaand, those duck heads


Spoiler


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 8, 2012)

Stig said:


> Here's the view out of my window *cough*


 
Jesus, that is bad.


----------



## Stig (Jul 8, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> Jesus, that is bad.


 
Yup, Beijing is beautiful in comparison. I now can't wait to go back there for some fresh...ish air.






That's a long road with many names, just south of tian an men, which has a short very upmarket bit in the middle with a gourmet food district. Either side of that is relatively expensive shopping, then either side of that, rapidly descends through cheapo, downmarket, poverty. you can walk it in half an hour.
Our stinky damphole was in cheapo, next bit one way was people collecting cardboard and empty tins, the other side teacups we couldn't afford. Bizarre.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2012)

Woah smogtastic!! 

Are those heads *cooked*? Or is it like bird sushi?


----------



## Stig (Jul 8, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Woah smogtastic!!
> 
> Are those heads *cooked*? Or is it like bird sushi?


they're very well cooked indeed. 

oh, pea flavoured ice lolly, get in! 




http://www.flickr.com/photos/54753310@N00/7528751894/


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2012)

Pea... ? Nevermind


----------



## Stig (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm off to bed now, it's 1:40am and have to be up at 7 for the expensive hotel breakfast, I have a ticket for it and everything. I'm here as a +1 so it's tricky knowing what I can get away with. 

We're in a £218-£388 per night hotel and I've just done my clothes washing in the bath because the laundry is like 30p per sock, £3 per shirt, lol.


----------



## Stig (Jul 8, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Pea... ? Nevermind


ok, some kind of green bean thing? mung bean lolly? either way, started off well, like a mini milk gone wrong, then ended up being not quite the flavour you wanted after all. shame.


----------



## Stig (Jul 8, 2012)

this is veh funneh sort-of-holiday.  

No idea what I'm going to do tomorrow. All on my own while rich works, and I'm not sure I fancy the park in the smog   Sitting in this room all day would be a total fail though. mh.


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

You have nice hands stig 

I'm thoroughly enjoying reading your adventures. Can we have a pic of the fancy room? Is there much unusual (different) flora and fauna?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2012)

Stig said:


> this is veh funneh sort-of-holiday.
> 
> No idea what I'm going to do tomorrow. All on my own while rich works, and I'm not sure I fancy the park in the smog  Sitting in this room all day would be a total fail though. mh.


 
If you do go out, get yourself one of these - very common in East Asia


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> If you do go out, get yourself one of these - very common in East Asia


 
There's at least two or three normal/brave people in that photo.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> There's at least two or three normal/brave people in that photo.


 
I've worn them over there, nobody bats an eyelid... over here, mind, different story


----------



## Brainaddict (Jul 8, 2012)

Great thread  China gives hardcore culture shock to a lot of westerners (including me) stig, so don't feel bad if it's a bit difficult. Wikitravel is often good if you lack things to do and I see the entry for Tianjin is pretty well populated. You can go on the second biggest ferris wheel in the world!

http://wikitravel.org/en/Tianjin


----------



## doddles (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice thread!. I was in Beijing two weeks ago. You can download free Tripadvisor city guides onto smart phones. The one for Beijing was pretty good and included a very good map that didn't need data turned on (but worked with GPS). When you go back there, check out the *Beijing Dongyue Temple - it's pretty cool and not flooded with tourists.*


----------



## Quartz (Jul 8, 2012)

My father got sent around the world by the UN. He always regretted not taking the time to be a tourist. Not that you'd actually want to be a tourist in some of the shit-holes to which he was sent, but there were other places.


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> Use a paper map instead.


 
We've solved this now.

partly by using a paper map, as you say, which is great as you get to stop and have a conflab and a bit of an argument at every single street corner. Great for whiling away an afternoon, not so good for getting somewhere in a hurry.

Google maps is just very good indeed at caching it seems, as I have discovered I can't see anywhere I haven't already looked at while on the wifi. I saved all of tianjin yesterday, but my phone has somehow misplaced the data. Back to the paper tourist map it is.


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2012)

Callie said:


> Is there much unusual (different) flora and fauna?


 
Much the same tbh, lots of willows, ivy, birch, zillions of cypress trees, cats asleep all over the park, (people just go to sleep randomly absolutely anywhere, cafe tables, benches at conference centres, at their own paper stall etc, and the cats seem to have taken this on board with no effort at all.)










These two were in the middle of a massive park, some lady was tickling their feet as you see, and the cat was completely oblivious, busy catching some quality midday sleepytime. English ones would have been up a tree like a shot.


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2012)

Callie said:


> Can we have a pic of the fancy room?


 














I preferred stinky damphole back in Beijing for ambience tbh:


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2012)

What's this in the lolly freezer next to the pea and sweetcorn flavoured lollies?







Half a frozen egg eh, that's just exactly what I was after.


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> If you do go out, get yourself one of these - very common in East Asia


 
I thought about a face mask, if I see one on my way out I'll get one I think. But no-one else at all is wearing one. Business people just get airconditioned taxis everywhere, and normal people just wander around in it chainsmoking.


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2012)

Brainaddict said:


> Great thread  China gives hardcore culture shock to a lot of westerners (including me) stig, so don't feel bad if it's a bit difficult. Wikitravel is often good if you lack things to do and I see the entry for Tianjin is pretty well populated. You can go on the second biggest ferris wheel in the world!
> 
> http://wikitravel.org/en/Tianjin


 
Cheers, going to have a look at that now. I had a few things starred on gmaps but can't access it now, and the main plan really involved 5-6 hours walking around looking at things. I've kind of gone off that idea a bit due to the 'weather', and er, also there's a bit of a crossing the road issue.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2012)

Can't believe I missed this! 
How amazing Stig. 
Loving your story and pics. 
Hope there is more


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome to China Stig!      The air is brutal this week and it's unbearably hot, the humidity is not helping the air quality at all.  We nearly moved to Tianjin, can you take the metro to the coast?  It looked like you could.  I hope you have a lovely time.    I suggest using google maps Hong Kong or China for a smoother experience as it's less blocked.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 9, 2012)

Stig said:


> and er, also there's a bit of a crossing the road issue.


 
Do they not have any lollipop ladies in Tianjin with whistles and flags?


----------



## sim667 (Jul 9, 2012)

Has anyone asked to marry you yet? I had 4 offers in 13 days


----------



## Idaho (Jul 9, 2012)

Stig said:


>


 
Looks like a Hyatt.

Tokyo is a lot more relaxed than China. Get on the train and go and visit Kamakura. It's only an hour and half from the centre of Tokyo. Olde Worlde capital by the sea. Templey stuff, and general Japanese life.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2012)

Stig said:


> Here's the view out of my window *cough*


 


Stunning views


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2012)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Welcome to China Stig!    The air is brutal this week and it's unbearably hot, the humidity is not helping the air quality at all. We nearly moved to Tianjin, can you take the metro to the coast? It looked like you could. I hope you have a lovely time.  I suggest using google maps Hong Kong or China for a smoother experience as it's less blocked.


 
I don't think you can. There's only one line, the red one, although there are four on the map, three of them aren't built yet and when you try to investigate them say 'due to open'. that was an interesting route planning discovery. 
(the red line goes to shuanglin which is not even outside the main ringroad, let alone the further 20 miles to the beach.)

I'm used to the air already, only two sleeps in.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2012)

Stig said:


> Here's the view out of my window *cough*


Looking lovely!


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2012)

What's there to watch on the big TV?


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2012)

editor said:


> What's there to watch on the big TV?


 
Gameshows, news, adverts, only managed to locate one english language channel which is CCTV news.

But I have great footage of the films shown in the metro of what not to do in the metro, worth a few lols. I really need to get the rest when we go back, it's an entertaining bit of cartooning.  And have a bit of footage taken over the monitoring officer's shoulder with rich's robot hand going through the baggage x-ray machine (obligatory at every meto station), which almost put me on the wrong side of an official person, oops.

I've already pinpointed the Tianjin accent as distinct from the Beijing one, despite not being able to speak a word of the language. Beijingers go 'aghairkashatang!!!' whereas Tianjinners go 'Gloingsbairghgraurgh...' you can tell I'm not very good at languages, eh. As far as the written word is concerned, so far I have learned that two tridents one on top of the other is the exit. Four days, it's been.


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2012)

Going to bed now, but here's where I went today: 

The water park, Tianjin:




http://www.flickr.com/photos/54753310@N00/7536617614/ 




http://www.flickr.com/photos/54753310@N00/7536666456/ 

Lovely place but again, on my tod with everyone staring at me, wore me down a bit, and I went back before I'd seen it all as I just couldn't be bothered any more.

City restaurant with amazing noms. Rich had to be served separately as usual, as almost everything had meat or fish in it. 



http://www.flickr.com/photos/54753310@N00/7536694672/ 

This was actually the end of the meal. People order loads too much and leave loads behind as the norm, which I find a struggle to work with as it goes against the grain a bit. I'd have taken some home as it was the most delicious meal ever, but then there's going to be all those other meals tomorrow for which I have tickets, where the same will apply...

Going on a Tianjin banquety river cruise tomorrow apparently. this one was beyond the realms of blag as it was just for the conference delegates and speakers but rich bought me a ticket and won't tell me how much it cost.


----------



## harpo (Jul 9, 2012)

This thread is ace!  I want to know more about the intelligence toilet.


----------



## girasol (Jul 10, 2012)

I've always wanted to go to China and we would have made it at the end of this year but it fell through...  So thanks for sharing Stig!!!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 10, 2012)

Stig said:


> Going to bed now, but here's where I went today:
> 
> The water park, Tianjin:
> 
> ...


 
I won't be the norm unless being hospitable. The hosts are trying to show that they aren't mean/poor and that they value you as guests.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2012)

Idaho said:


> Looks like a Hyatt.
> 
> Tokyo is a lot more relaxed than China. Get on the train and go and visit Kamakura. It's only an hour and half from the centre of Tokyo. Olde Worlde capital by the sea. Templey stuff, and general Japanese life.


 
Also, 20 mins by train from Narita airport is Narita town, lovely temple and forest and the best for fresh eel.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

harpo said:


> This thread is ace! I want to know more about the intelligence toilet.


 
I want to hear stig talk more Chinese


----------



## Stig (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not going to speak any more chinese 

It's an absolutely lovely evening here in Tianjin. It really pissed down earlier and was massively windy and lightning (just when we were on the boat lol) but we spent a few hours wandering around in light rain and breeze which is so warm you dry quicker than the rain falls, it's lovely.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2012)

MOAR PIX!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

Stig said:


> I'm not going to speak any more chinese
> 
> It's an absolutely lovely evening here in Tianjin. It really pissed down earlier and was massively windy and lightning (just when we were on the boat lol) but we spent a few hours wandering around in light rain and breeze which is so warm you dry quicker than the rain falls, it's lovely.


 
But you're brilliant at Chinese 

MOAR PICS and MORE CHINESE ACCENTS 

We had loads of rains earlier as well, no lightning though


----------



## Stig (Jul 10, 2012)

I have to go to bed but here are a couple of photos.

Tianjin has a very unique road signage system. Here's one, what do you think it means? My vote is for: Please don't drive your car into the canal, as the canal foundations are very delicate, and you may break the whole system with the weight of your vehicle. (it was next to a canal tbh, and rich's drink/drive theory is wholly inadequate.)






Then there's this one.

I actually checked with a chinese speaker for this one, and the sign really does actually say, Don't tell jokes to the driver whilst in the car, LOLS KILL!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

Stig said:


> I have to go to bed but here are a couple of photos.
> 
> Tianjin has a very unique road signage system. Here's one, what do you think it means? My vote is for: Please don't drive your car into the canal, as the canal foundations are very delicate, and you may break the wole system with the weight of your vehicle.


 
erm, it looks like a broken wine glass. No drinking and driving? 

No doing wheelies on alcohol?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

Stig said:


> I actually checked with a chinese speaker for this one, and the sign really does actually say, Don't tell jokes to the driver whilst in the car, LOLS KILL!


 
I was going to say "no beating up your husband while he's driving", but I now see he's laughing.  Maybe he likes being beaten?


----------



## Stig (Jul 10, 2012)

Going to bed now as it's2am and tomorrow we're off to JAPAN! whee!

I'm really looking forward to this, not least because a Taiwanese lady earlier said to me, oh, those Japanese, always cleaning everything all the time, so very clean, and so busy busy ! This was an insult, I believe. I'm going to get on there, as the Chinese way of 'oh were we on the way somewhere? we'll just stand around here for an hour or so, chill out, no such thing as late' drives me up the wall.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

Stig said:


> Going to bed now as it's2am and tomorrow we're off to JAPAN! whee!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this, not least because a Taiwanese lady earlier said to me, oh, those Japanese, always cleaning everything all the time, so very clean, and so busy busy ! This was an insult, I believe. I'm going to get on there, as the Chinese way of 'oh were we on the way somewhere? we'll just stand around here for an hour or so, chill out, no such thing as late' drives me up the wall.


 
Japan is a country I've always always wanted to visit so I'm dead jealous.  

Suppose we'll just have to wait for more pictures


----------



## Fingers (Jul 11, 2012)

Stig said:


> I preferred stinky damphole back in Beijing for ambience tbh:


 
Is that Hostel Leo?  If it is I spent Christmas there in 2009. It looks like it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2012)

Is this thread *"I'm in Japan. Lol" *yet?


----------



## Stig (Jul 11, 2012)

Fingers said:


> Is that Hostel Leo?  If it is I spent Christmas there in 2009. It looks like it.


Yes it is, well spotted. Great pub over the road, really like that little street.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2012)

How's Japan?  (Assuming you're there)


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 11, 2012)

Meanwhile some old pictures of China: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18784990


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Meanwhile some old pictures of China: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18784990


 
link not working for me


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 11, 2012)

Stig said:


> City restaurant with amazing noms. Rich had to be served separately as usual, as almost everything had meat or fish in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's polite to leave some, finishing it implies you want more/were given shit portions.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> link not working for me


I think the beeb was down for a bit, try again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I think the beeb was down for a bit, try again.


 
Back working. Cheers 

Some great pictures, and without the vehicles, some of them could have been taken today and you wouldn't know the difference


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 11, 2012)

The food looks the best bit so far. Is it true that live, baby mice are a delicacy in China?

I am curious about Japan. All of the Japanese tourists I meet in Europe seem to be incredibly formal and regimented. Always looking through viewfinders rather than absorbing the atmosphere. It will be interesting to see your comparisons of Japan with China.


----------



## Stig (Jul 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How's Japan?  (Assuming you're there)



Japan is the very pinnacle of civilisation!  
Got here last night, haven't plugged the laptop in yet so no pics. We're only here two days so I'm going to make the most of it rather than post on the internet. Time is going so quickly! 

There are intelligent toilets as standard even in the airport. No coming into Japan without a properly blowdried bum.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2012)

Stig said:


> Japan is the very pinnacle of civilisation!
> Got here last night, haven't plugged the laptop in yet so no pics. We're only here two days so I'm going to make the most of it rather than post on the internet. Time is going so quickly!
> 
> There are intelligent toilets as standard even in the airport. No coming into Japan without a properly blowdried bum.


 
Did you play tinkly music to cover up your tinkles in the loo?


----------



## peterkro (Jul 12, 2012)

I spent a day at Tokyo international the toilets indeed are the mutts nuts.I also quickly learned that the Japanese working class are none to different from their European equivalents, made friends with the smokers and workers.


----------



## Lea (Jul 12, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> The food looks the best bit so far. Is it true that live, baby mice are a delicacy in China?


 
I haven't heard about mice on their own being a delicacy but baby mice soaked in wine where the wine is said then to have medicinal qualities.

I won't post up a picture it's a bit nasty.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 12, 2012)

peterkro said:


> I also quickly learned that the Japanese working class are none to different from their European equivalents, made friends with the smokers and workers.


 
Yup.


----------



## Stig (Jul 12, 2012)

Really fed up today. 

Found out one of our cats is really badly injured, catsitter didn't notice for two days, so it went septic and he has to have major surgery. We have no pet insurance. Vet says it'll be a four figure sum, but hasn't said how much. We've been trrying to do this holiday on a budget, I've been unemployed for 6 months so that's a massive blow we have no idea how much it's going to be, and there's absolutely nothing we can do about it from here, & we can't go home early. 
My suggestion that it's just a cat & we could get a different one didn't help smooth the crisis along one bit as it turns out.

Rich can't find anything vegetarian he can eat, so we haven't eaten all day and it's 1:30am. I can't just eat on my own, it's not right, but I have a whole new country full of amazing food to discover, only two days to be here, and one of those we just have shit pot noodle type food from the 7-11. Turned out to have dried prawns on top so I'm eating it on my own anyway. 

Holiday low point.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 12, 2012)

Shame you didn't direct cat to a PDSA hospital they're not very interested if you qualify for free Tx or not usually they want to help the animal.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2012)

Stig said:


> Really fed up today.
> 
> Found out one of our cats is really badly injured, catsitter didn't notice for two days, so it went septic and he has to have major surgery. We have no pet insurance. Vet says it'll be a four figure sum, but hasn't said how much. We've been trrying to do this holiday on a budget, I've been unemployed for 6 months so that's a massive blow we have no idea how much it's going to be, and there's absolutely nothing we can do about it from here, & we can't go home early.
> My suggestion that it's just a cat & we could get a different one didn't help smooth the crisis along one bit as it turns out.
> ...


 
Can't you get friend to take it to Blue Cross.  She needs to explain the owner is unemployed.  She doesn't need to say you're off enjoying China and Japan, but you're away for the week visiting relatives or something.


----------



## Stig (Jul 12, 2012)

No as the catsitter took him straight to his own vet in Stoke Newington, they phoned us our flight was about to take off, Rich had to make a split second auhorisation, and now the work has already been done.


----------



## girasol (Jul 12, 2012)

That's really rubbish, Stig.  Every silver lining has a cloud


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2012)

Stig said:


> No as the catsitter took him straight to his own vet in Stoke Newington, they phoned us our flight was about to take off, Rich had to make a split second auhorisation, and now the work has already been done.


----------



## Stig (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok, so we found something Rich can eat. Massive salad buffet called sizzler near the government building. (we're going up that this afternoon to check out the view.)

I've asked a friend to take Ninja from the vets and look after him till we get back, hopefully that'll work out ok.

And we're considering how the vet bill can be claimed as expenses, since if rich wasn't travelling from work we would have been able to deal with the problem immediately and much more cheaply.

So might not be as bad as all that.

Now we need to try really hard not to let it ruin the rest of the sort of holiday...


----------



## Stig (Jul 14, 2012)

Poor Ninja cat


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh dear! Best wishes to poor Ninja cat.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 14, 2012)

(((kitteh)))


----------



## girasol (Jul 14, 2012)

oh noes, that looks nasty!


----------



## Stig (Jul 14, 2012)

In other news, we're back in China again! 

Tokyo was amazing but was sort of like London, but in the future, and much cleaner. It wasn't really like being on holiday, it wasn't very 'foreign', if you know what I mean? 
Here is another world, and I'm really loving it again. I couldn't help loooking  the trouser lengths of all the westerners in the airport customs queue thinking 'you're not going to get on well will those on'. </sweeping generalisation about toilets>


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 14, 2012)

aw..I really enjoyed reading this thread.....just found it and read it all.

Good luck with your cat on your return.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 14, 2012)

Stig said:


> In other news, we're back in China again!
> 
> Tokyo was amazing but was sort of like London, but in the future, and much cleaner. It wasn't really like being on holiday, it wasn't very 'foreign', if you know what I mean?
> Here is another world, and I'm really loving it again. I couldn't help loooking the trouser lengths of all the westerners in the airport customs queue thinking 'you're not going to get on well will those on'. </sweeping generalisation about toilets>


 
Sorry about your poor cat!    Are you back in Beijing now? I recommend Costa Coffee/Starbucks for clean and western toilets, or the fanciest department store you can see. 

Here is my China pic of the day.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2012)

Stig said:


> Poor Ninja cat


 
Poor half bald Ninja cat


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2012)

Stig said:


> In other news, we're back in China again!
> 
> Tokyo was amazing but was sort of like London, but in the future, and much cleaner. It wasn't really like being on holiday, it wasn't very 'foreign', if you know what I mean?
> Here is another world, and I'm really loving it again. I couldn't help loooking the trouser lengths of all the westerners in the airport customs queue thinking 'you're not going to get on well will those on'. </sweeping generalisation about toilets>


 
Have you got to use communal toilets yet?


----------



## Stig (Jul 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have you got to use communal toilets yet?



All the time! there isn't an alternative as no bars have their own toilets. Went in just now and a lady was squatting away doing her business, bag next to her in a puddle, reading a book.  I went to the other end, and didn't nod a hello on the way past or anything, not knowing the correct etiquette in these circumstances.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2012)

Stig said:


> All the time! there isn't an alternative as no bars have their own toilets. Went in just now and a lady was squatting away doing her business, bag next to her in a puddle, reading a book. I went to the other end, and didn't nod a hello on the way past or anything, not knowing the correct etiquette in these circumstances.


 
My sister told me all about them when she went there for her honeymoon 

I'd have to be absolutely busting to use them.  Far too shy 

We need photos of loos


----------



## Stig (Jul 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> My sister told me all about them when she went there for her honeymoon
> 
> I'd have to be absolutely busting to use them.  Far too shy
> 
> We need photos of loos


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2012)

oh, well at least there's dividers


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, well at least there's dividers


 
Unlike a lot of urinals in this country.


----------



## Stig (Jul 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, well at least there's dividers


 But flying from this to that in 3 hours this morning was funneh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> Unlike a lot of urinals in this country.


 
Yes, but we're women, so we're not used to going in public

(Obviously I can't speak for Stig though)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2012)

Stig said:


> But flying from this to that in 3 hours this morning was funneh


 

No music?


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but we're women, so we're not used to going in public


 
Well you demanded equality, live with it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> Well you demanded equality, live with it.


 
No I didn't  

Now open that non-existant door for Stig whilst she exits the loo


----------



## Stig (Jul 15, 2012)

Here are the obligarory 'I'm in china' scorpions on a stick. 

I didn't have any because it was the middle of the day, we were in transit with rucksacks on, and we'd just had our bento box lunch on japan airlines. I'm sure I'll see them agaiin though.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2012)

Stig said:


> Here are the obligarory 'I'm in china' scorpions on a stick.
> 
> I didn't have any because it was the middle of the day, we were in transit with rucksacks on, and we'd just had our bento box lunch on japan airlines. I'm sure I'll see them agaiin though.


Lordy. They look aaiiieeee weird, but I guess if folks eat meat, then these should be no different really.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2012)

Stig said:


> I didn't have any because it was the middle of the day, we were in transit with rucksacks on, and we'd just had our bento box lunch on japan airlines. I'm sure I'll see them agaiin though.


 
Feeble excuse Stig


----------



## Stig (Jul 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Lordy. They look aaiiieeee weird, but I guess if folks eat meat, then these should be no different really.



Absolutely. I recognise those little pink fellas on the bottom left, they're chickens hearts, I buy them from a Turkish shop on Green Lanes occasionally.


----------



## Stig (Jul 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Feeble excuse Stig



I'm riiiiiiiight on it! Watch this space...


----------



## biggus dickus (Jul 15, 2012)

You could 'go native' and stir fry your cat 

Got nostalgic reading this thread, when you first arrive in China it's such a massive culture shock, it was much more than in Korea or Japan for me cos they are quite westernised compared to China which even though it has the same stuff is just China

Anyone want some more pics of China a load of mine from Zheijiang down south are on my flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/41277174@N00/sets/

Oh, @stig. as well as 'food food' there are a lot of interesting fruits you probably haven't seen before to try.


----------



## biggus dickus (Jul 15, 2012)

you should also ask for some 'chou dofu', shit flavoured tofu, really


----------



## Stig (Jul 15, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> you should also ask for some 'chou dofu', shit flavoured tofu, really


I've already been warned about that, thanks anyway though 
Now we know what the bad smells were, wafting out of the occasional restaurant.


----------



## Stig (Jul 15, 2012)

Anyone know whether it's possible to get a single person's portion of Beijing roast Duck (Peking duck) anywhere? It seems to be the whole duck or nothing, most places. Rich won't be wanting any so it's just me. It's on my to-do list, would be a shame to miss it. 

Went to this place earlier.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 15, 2012)

Communal toilets and scorpions on sticks?   I think it's safe to say that I won't be in any rush to visit China!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2012)

Stig said:


> I'm riiiiiiiight on it! Watch this space...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2012)

Stig said:


> Anyone know whether it's possible to get a single person's portion of Beijing roast Duck (Peking duck) anywhere? It seems to be the whole duck or nothing, most places. Rich won't be wanting any so it's just me. It's on my to-do list, would be a shame to miss it.
> 
> Went to this place earlier.


 
Fry ball with no result?


----------



## Stig (Jul 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2012)

1 wasn't enough? 

You're looking a bit apprehensive there and there's no picture of a scorpion leg dangling from your lips


----------

